# Help



## lovingwife14 (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you think it's okay for your husband to text his female co workers? My husband just started a brand new job as a store manager for Sprint and two of his female reps already have his number and I have seen where they have been texting him on his phone. They are both in their early/mind twenties. Last night he told me that one of them(I'll call her V) liked the exact same music he did, is a video gamer, and he liked her as a friend just from the start. Later this afternoon I saw a book long text message from her...and he's not even working today. I sent this girl a friend request on fb two or so weeks back, but she ignored it. When I came to pick him up from work oneday last week(we only have one car right now due to financial things) he was just standing at the door talking to her and I waited a couple mins for them to finish talking. Another day he told me she paid him a really nice compliment and telling him how good of a manager he was. Am I being to protective or paranoid here? I love my husband lots...he really is my everything but this texting all the time worries me. I need some advice


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

Personally I think you might be bit paranoid but it’s understandable. 

First you have to set some boundaries with your husband. Have you talked to your husband about this yet? If you haven’t then do so before you do anything. Let him know how you feel about this and you guys should be able to work something out.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I know this is the ladies lounge but I responded to your other post.

It really sounds like he might be cheating or preparing to.

You may want to post this as a question in the Coping With Infidelity forum.

Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yikes!!! She is stepping in on your territory. You need to put a stop to this now before she gets her claws into him. 

There is NO reason employees should be contacting each other outside of work. Especially male and female. Big red flag here.

How long have they been working together?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Meli33 said:


> Yikes!!! She is stepping in on your territory. You need to put a stop to this now before she gets her claws into him.
> 
> There is NO reason employees should be contacting each other outside of work. Especially male and female. Big red flag here.
> 
> How long have they been working together?


That is not the worst of it. He is declining sex with her in her other thread. They have only been married 8 months and the sex dropped off 6 months ago.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: Help*



Meli33 said:


> Yikes!!! She is stepping in on your territory. You need to put a stop to this now before she gets her claws into him.
> 
> There is NO reason employees should be contacting each other outside of work. Especially male and female. Big red flag here.
> 
> How long have they been working together?


Actually. Depends on employee contact. If its purely work schedule or sick call I don't see why not.

There are industries where opposite sexe employees contact say the big boss by text or cell. Like myself, I run the business and I schedule my DJ's where and when. One is female and one is male, the other DJs are myself and my husband. We do it all by cell and text as well as in person.

There is also equipment set up and tear down and that is scheduled the same way and done together in person.

In her case, I do agree with your sentiment though. If it is strictly work related, not hidden from the spouse and legitimately professional then there isn't a reason not to use technology for communication.

(I'm a BS if it matters)


----------



## Justus3 (Oct 18, 2014)

If they are texting about work fine but if it's not, I don't think it's right.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Your husband needs to read up on the fraternization & sexual harassment policies of his company. As manager, he has a responsibility to uphold company policies and see to it that his employees do the same. Time for him to learn boundaries in the work place before he is bounced out.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

In my relationship, opposite sex friendships are a boundary.

For MANY MANY MANY reasons.

First and most important one, it's inappropriate and disrespectful towards my relationship.

For whatever it's worth, I have a phone that my job pays for and have NEVER EVER received a call or a text from any of the people I work with.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope nope nope. Any female that wants to be friends with my husband has to be friends with me too. That's the deal. This is how my husband's affairs started.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with the others. 

Your Husband lacks boundaries.

He is getting high off her compliments, and that is how it starts.

Right now, he is enjoying her attention too much.

She is boosting his ego, and he is having a hard time seeing it.

It is like when a player hits on a married woman.

He will make her feel great, and her defenses will lower.

He will listen, and tell her she is right, and this is the same scenario except switch genders.


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

I think that girl is flirting with your husband. Talk to your husband to know everything. You have the right to a protective wife


----------

